# hydraulic fracturing (for natural gas)



## huevonSECO

Buenas tardes foreros:

Estoy trabajando en un movimiento en el estado de Nueva York que quiere bloquear un método de extracción de gas natural de unas formaciones de esquisto aproximadamente una milla bajo la superficie de tierra.  Resulta que el proceso es muy destructivo y tóxico.  Se llama "hydraulic fracturing"... ¿cómo le pondrías en castellano? ¿La fractura hidráulica?

Gracias por la ayuda, estoy traduciendo un folleto que vamos a distribuir por toda la región.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Es lo que dicen en Argentina, en la misma industria, por ejemplo en este documento   FRACTURA HIDRÁULICA EN POZOS DE GAS METANO DE CARBÓN.

http://www.iapg.org.ar/seccionalsur/presentaciones/11.pdf


----------



## vicdark

Solo para aclarar que la *fractura hidráulica* o *fracturamiento hidráulico* _(hydraulic fracturing_) no es un método nuevo o creado para extraer el gas de esquisto (_shale gas). _Es una técnica ampliamente usada desde hace mucho tiempo en la industria petrolera para mejorar/estimular la recuperación en pozos de petróleo, gas natural y, como indica Vell Bruixot, gas metano de carbón. 

En estos sitios se puede encontrar más información.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's trendy these days to oppose fracking, but there are two sides to the issue. You have to consider the alternatives and their downsides. Where else are you going to get power? Electric cars are seen as green, for instance, but in most places recharging them is basically like plugging them into a coal seam.


----------



## huevonSECO

Este no es un lugar apropiado para un debate, k-in-sc, basta con decir que hay estudios que prueban que el "gas natural" (metano) contamina igual o peor que el carbón considerando el proceso entero desde la extracción a la entrega al uso del gas.  Es simplemente otro combustible fósil más, nada que ver con una solución.  Es momento de ser más creativo colectivamente.  Hay que crear otra economía energética (entre otras cosas).

Los argentinos que lean esto deben tener cuidado, tienen grandes cantidades de gas allí en el prístino Cono Sur.

He decidido usar el término "fracturación hidráulica" tras encontrarlo en algunos sitios de la industria en línea.


----------



## huevonSECO

"Fractura hidráulica" también se encuentra mucho, como apunta vicdark.  Hay por lo menos dos acepciones..


----------



## k-in-sc

huevonSECO said:


> Resulta que el proceso es muy destructivo y tóxico.


A matter of opinion.


----------



## huevonSECO

No es opinión: lean el estudio de Robert Howarth.  Encontrarán un enlace al estudio científico en el siguiente artículo: http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/energy/25058/.

No hay gran diferencia entre metano o petróleo combustible en términos de la gravedad del efecto invernadero que producen.
Además, cuando fracturan un pozo, hacen un cóctel de 20,000 libras de casi 600 productos químicos (incluyendo cancerígenos, insecticidas, biocidas, neurotoxinas, interruptores endocrinos y otros más que mantienen como secretos comerciales) y millones de galones de agua que inyectan en la tierra para crear explosiones en la capa de esquisto que tiene el gas. No es inteligente andar toxificando al ambiente natural, especialmente nuestra agua dulce.

Puedo continuar, pero tengo que seguir construyendo un movimiento aquí en NY, donde tenemos una verdadera oportunidad de prohibir fracking a nivel estatal si trabajamos como locos.  Deséenme suerte, estimados foreros.


----------



## k-in-sc

_"... Howarth's analysis, however, is just a preliminary one. He's already found one major error in his original calculations. "I blew it," he says, by not including the impact of methane leaks from coal mining. ..."_
Not all fracking uses water. Some uses gas.
And by opposing fracking you are supporting coal and imported oil. Just saying.


----------



## huevonSECO

k-in-sc, Howarth updated his study to correct for an error he himself noticed in the first draft -- as you can tell from the article and the updated version of the study itself that I'm sure as one genuinely concerned about this issue you carefully read.  There are other major studies out about hydrofracking that someone genuinely interested in improving our energy economy, like yourself, can seek out and study closely before coming to conclusions.

Fracking for natural gas or not will not effect in any way our habit of extracting-or-importing and burning coal and oil.  Only groups of concerned citizens that dedicate their lives to organizing against the fossil fuel economy can hope to achieve an end to big oil's domination.  It's the major petroleum companies themselves who are the biggest frackers.  Don't believe the industry spin -- so-called natural gas is actually methane, a fossil fuel and a greenhouse gas, and the process used to extract it involves a litany of other toxins.  Shale gas is as bad for the environment as coal, and bad for the local economies of which everyday people like you and me are a part.

Interested in helping?  Push your federal, state and local officials to invest in retrofitting properties for energy efficiency and geothermal, solar and wind energy.  Vigorously oppose the construction of new nuclear plants and new sites of oil, coal and gas extraction. Make sure siting for solar and wind happen where the human footprint is already well-established -- don't develop new lands, and don't overly concentrate too many wind turbines in a given location.  Energy sources should be as close to the site of energy consumption as possible, since you lose energy as you transport it.

We should all be investing in energy efficiency and on-site or near-site production of energy.  Fracking for natural gas does not address either of these central needs.


----------



## loureed4

Bravo!!  (Moving to green energy -> anyway oil and coal will disappear within 4 decades, it is not a matter of going green, but of looking for a "new" source of energy).


----------



## loureed4

Anyway, people claim that green energies are not enough to move all the ships from China to the US, and Europe, and vice versa, and to move all our daily planes all over the world.


----------



## loureed4

What when we run out of oil and coal, which will happen within 4 decades, or so?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Opiniones, opiniones.   Debe ser un foro para dar rienda suelta a estas fantasías.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Estoy de acuerdo con vicdark, pero tengo preferencia por "Fracturamiento hidráulico" ya que se trata de un proceso.
También de acuerdo con Huevónseco, la pregunta inicial ha sido el equivalente del término "hydraulic fracturing" en castellano, no para debatir el concepto. Un saludo.


----------

